# Reservoir Mounting Advice needed



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

ok so i have a bitspower water tank z-multi 150 reservoir.

so my question is,  would it be alright to mount it sideways like in my photo below?


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 15, 2011)

Personally I would try to have it mounted vertically, does Bitspower specify on their site one way or the other?


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

mlee49 said:


> Personally I would try to have it mounted vertically, does Bitspower specify on their site one way or the other?



it dont say and they dont even list the reservoir on there site unless im looking on the wrong site. 

http://www.bitspower.com/p-a.htm

Edit: haha find the right site lmao

Edit again: there site is all screwie


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 15, 2011)

The way those res's are designed, horizontal mounting kind of defeats the purpose of a res. Mounting it like that, it would need to be basically 100% full ALL the time or it would suck air into the loop. You could make it work, by having the draw side (output to rest of loop) of the res coming from the 3-way end, and making sure that the draw is at the bottom of the res, and having the fill coming in wherever makes the least turbulence in the water.

I would strongly recommend vertical mounting, but like I said, it may be possible to make it work horizontal if you are willing to experiment a bit. I have a feeling that when the res is mounted horizontally the fill side would create enough of a jet in the res that air would end up getting sucked out, but with some fooling around it may just be possible.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

m4gicfour said:


> The way those res's are designed, horizontal mounting kind of defeats the purpose of a res. Mounting it like that, it would need to be basically 100% full ALL the time or it would suck air into the loop. You could make it work, by having the draw side (output to rest of loop) of the res coming from the 3-way end, and making sure that the draw is at the bottom of the res, and having the fill coming in wherever makes the least turbulence in the water.
> 
> I would strongly recommend vertical mounting, but like I said, it may be possible to make it work horizontal if you are willing to experiment a bit. I have a feeling that when the res is mounted horizontally the fill side would create enough of a jet in the res that air would end up getting sucked out, but with some fooling around it may just be possible.



i will see what i can do by experimenting with it, but yea its going to be fulled to the top.
guys know how it goes lol


----------



## CyberDruid (Oct 15, 2011)

I'd run in the loop with it horizontal temporarily and de aerate and then mount it on the side. Just tip the PC on it's face when you do a fill or run in.


----------



## m4gicfour (Oct 15, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd run in the loop with it horizontal temporarily and de aerate and then mount it on the side. Just tip the PC on it's face when you do a fill or run in.



Yes. That. ^

Run it *Vertical* until the air is out of the loop, fill it then run it horizontal. Tip the case so the res is vertical any time you need to get air out or fill or whatever. Good call CD


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

CyberDruid said:


> I'd run in the loop with it horizontal temporarily and de aerate and then mount it on the side. Just tip the PC on it's face when you do a fill or run in.



thats exactly what i was thinking lol 

oh and get off topic for a moment,  hey cyber i was looking at your work on youtube and what would u charge me for simple side panel cut out mod?  something like this.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

Got some good news it will work


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

Sneeky used to run one of those on its side.  I had one of these, as well, ran vertically.  Horizontal is no problem, that is why there are three holes on the one side.  Water comes in through the single center hole, and comes out the three hole side, bottom hole.  I would put the flue insert on the single hole return side to reduce cavitation.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Sneeky used to run one of those on its side.  I had one of these, as well, ran vertically.  Horizontal is no problem, that is why there are three holes on the one side.  Water comes in through the single center hole, and comes out the three hole side, bottom hole.  I would put the flue insert on the single hole return side to reduce cavitation.



Actually i think they work better on the side.  it doesn't just thrash water back in the reservoir violently or cause a tornado effect lol like it did when i had it up and down. but that could of been my mistake tho


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 15, 2011)

Good to hear.  Mine worked well up and down, with the flue insert on the top where the water returned, and the anti-cyclone lug on the bottom exit.  The flue insert puts the water in deep, to get rid of the crashing.


----------



## sneekypeet (Oct 15, 2011)

Worked great until the plastic tube cracked at the threads.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 15, 2011)

I got it all set up now doing a leak test for tonight night guys


----------



## freakshow (Oct 16, 2011)

here it guys let me know what u think and give some advice 


idk what to really think i like it then i dont,  doesnt looks right to me, looks kind of blah


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 16, 2011)

If you are going to mount the res on top of your psu make 100% sure it isn't going to leak!!  That would start a fire for sure.  

triple check for leaks, I would even silicone up any small holes on top of your psu so if by chance it did leak or crack, the water would run off the outside of the psu.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 16, 2011)

DrunkenMafia said:


> If you are going to mount the res on top of your psu make 100% sure it isn't going to leak!!  That would start a fire for sure.
> 
> triple check for leaks, I would even silicone up any small holes on top of your psu so if by chance it did leak or crack, the water would run off the outside of the psu.



yea check multiple times,  i think im pretty safe but im going to make a bracket that goes around the power supple here in a couple of days with old scraps of metal that i have laying in the garage where the res is going to sit on so it would be setting on the power supple itself.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks pretty good, considering the space you are working with.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 16, 2011)

MT Alex said:


> Looks pretty good, considering the space you are working with.



idk it just looked better in my head then it does in real life maybe just replace the coolant and put distilled water instead?


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 16, 2011)

I sure would.  You could also change your plumbing, since you are going to reach equilibrium pretty quick in such a small loop to: pump>cpu>inside fitting on rad>res.  But that would just be for vanity.


----------



## freakshow (Oct 17, 2011)

ok so i made my bracket for the res now its up top tell me how it looks now


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 18, 2011)

Looks good mate.  Pretty clean build.


----------



## MT Alex (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet.  I think you made some good improvements


----------

